# Can anyone tell me if these are assassin babies?



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm being over run by some kind of snail Help! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

They don't look like assassin snails to me. They're missing the stripes that I believe even baby assassin snails have. However, the photo isn't particularly crisp and most of the snails are showing their "feet" rather than shells so I can't say with certainty.

If these are baby assassins, then you should also be able to find assassin snail eggs which are left on plants and wood individually. They look like this:

https://www.petinfoclub.com/Images/Eggs of the assassin snail shutterstock_176163545.jpg

If instead you're seeing bunches of eggs together in a what looks like a clear jelly, then that's another indicator that they're not assassins.


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Infolific, thanks for your reply. I don't see eggs, only my nerite eggs that won't hatch. I can't figure out where these came from? I have a few small pond snails, 4 nerites and 4 assassins. I hope the assassins have a field day on these babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

Now I'm wondering if the are Malaysian Trumpet Snails (MTS). Wondering what they hitchhiked in on. Time to lessen my feeding routine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

